# Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should go.



## LeeevinKansas (May 5, 2011)

I dont even know where to begin. Im in such an emotional state of upheaval. to the point of tears I must admit. But something very wierd happened to me last night. My dad appeared to me in a vision. Or maybe it was real. But I swear on my mothers grave it happened. Which makes me wonder if it was supernatural. Im not quite sure. but he told me somethin. that i shouldnt do. something that is a very key thing in my life right now. and i. im very upset. because its just so emotionally upsetting for him to appear to me...so lifelike. i wanna say it happened in real life a few days ago, but i havent seen him in a long long time. and....................................................im very emotionally on edge and just upset. and in a state of shock. and it has done nothing for my already very hardened and upset heart having to do with my own life.........

im not sure why im putting this up, on this website....but maybe someone will understand...or something. bc im in a state of shock. shocked. shell shocked. my world has been rocked and turned upside down. ........and then this......................................................


----------



## LeeevinKansas (May 5, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

someone say something plz help me


----------



## Wasteland (May 5, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

You might need to give more details, just calm down and think things through. Remember you have time to think and you can get through whatever the problem is.


----------



## L.C. (May 5, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

alot of my dreams come true. when i'm living wrong, i'm plauged by nightmares. dreams can be very relavent to real life events. also sometimes they don't make any sense. my mother died when i was 15, and i have a reacurring dream she is alive and faked her death. these dreams are vivid and can take me a better part of a day to shake off. i don't know the situation and i'm sure there is a reason, so you need to figure out if this is a message from your subconcious, a misread dream, just a plain old nightmare. hint most dream dictionarys are shit. you might be able to find something on the net to help you. keep your eyes and ears open for awhile just in case.


----------



## frankie360 (May 5, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

I wish I had dreams that meant some kind of direction to go in life. but staying alive and well and trying to avoid assholes is the thing that bothers me the most. your in control of your decisions and maybe you should talk to him are some options i dont know what to say that can be of great help. I think my father tryed to contact me recently online. I got to face some facts dont know what.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 5, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

ide say take it easy on the peyote for a minute.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 5, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should*

Hologram father knows best.


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

i'm always happy to hear your opinions..it's sucky your suffering.
you feel like a homie, though i don't physically know you, so you know i have no intention of being a dick
do what daddy says, if daddy was a daddy to you..even if it's not what you want to here
if he's coming to you that way, there's a reason for it.
give it a go
whatever it is, he told you
you've said your lonely..me too, since 2005, but my families adjusting to me being around and trying to treat me better and just accept me, even though they don't understand me..and i'm not as lonely, even though i hate all this materialistic shit around me and propaganda and all the trains going by constantly, drive me crazy..for now, not being alone, is healthier for me.
maybe it's time for your life to change for your better well being, for a little while.
hope it halps, for whatevr it's worth to you.


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should*



cantcureherpes said:


> ide say take it easy on the peyote for a minute.



lol


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should*

dude i'm going through a lot of shakey shit too
your not alone


----------



## LeeevinKansas (May 15, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

to make it worse i went and saw my dad the other day. so he randomly tells me "ive been having a lot of vivid dreams lately about you and your woman. i know if you get her pregnant you will screw things up royally." like dude. comon. that speaks volumes to me. wtf. supernatural shit be going on. which im not a stranger to.


----------



## Earth (May 15, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

Its definately rough out there. Before I comment, anyone who knows me knows I've been going through the toughest year of my life, which thankfully has ended and now the healing can begin. The trick is: Don't surround yourself with negative people. I just had my woman up and leave to Seattle (to her new prey) and while I was a mess, once she left - eveything started to fix itself real fast. She's the one who's fucked - because she just goes 1000's of miles escaping one (supposed) bad situation into another without giving anything a second glance or thought for a second. She's traveled all around the country and is still the most miserable person I've ever met in my life... She's searching?? For what?? 
You have to realize that first and foremost you've got to be true to yourself. If you can look at yourself and have no guilt or shame, then you know you're on the right path. That's the key... Forget what other's think (unless there's a kind of intervention thing going on - because sometimes we do get lost within our selves too, and that can be real bad.... that's exactly what happened to my woman) and just be true to yourself - and whatever you do - don't hang with negative people or those who are down and out. You sound like your going through some bad shit, as many of us here have - and you need to seperate yourself from what's bringing you down by any means necessary... except don't run away unless you know exactly where you are going because that will solve nothing. I'll comment more later as I've got to run - hang in there buddy - there's some great people here who'll do there best for ya..........


----------



## cranberrydavid (May 15, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

Don't get freaked out because things feels "supernatural". Wherever it comes from and whatever it's trying to tell you, you still need to make your own decisions and stand by the consequences.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 15, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

No babies O-leven!!!


----------



## venusinpisces (May 15, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should*



LeeevinKansas said:


> to make it worse i went and saw my dad the other day. so he randomly tells me "ive been having a lot of vivid dreams lately about you and your woman. i know if you get her pregnant you will screw things up royally." like dude. comon. that speaks volumes to me. wtf. supernatural shit be going on. which im not a stranger to.


 Your girlfriend is ambivalent about traveling and seems to want to live a "normal" life. You are considering being on the road as part of your life plan. If you're not 100% ready to stay in one place and be relatively sober and employed in order to be a supportive parent, then do what your dad says and *don't get her pregnant under any circumstances*. Generally, most moral dilemmas are complex with many different factors and no easy answers. In your situation, this is not the case. Unless a single mom has an exceptional situation, such as tons of money and an unusually stable, well-connected community she can rely on, having children will create an *enormous* hardship for her. The child will also suffer from not having a Dad around and is about 10 times more likely to end up in jail or with a drug addiction. If your Dad is appearing to you in dreams, this means that you are at a pivotal moment in your life because that's when things like this tend to occur. When there is a major branch in the timeline then synchronicities like these will become much more noticeable. So, if you listen to him now then you could spare yourself, your girl and your potential child a lifetime of heartache. Think very carefully about whatever decisions you make is all I can say. 

I had a visionary dream with my Gran in it shortly after she passed away. She was giving me a box of oil pastels, which is funny because I actually hate those things. I *am* an artist, though, and this is a crucial part of my personality. She was always encouraging me to create, more than any other person I've known. What was so amazing about this dream was that the next day I was walking around and found a brand new box of oil pastels on the sidewalk, just sitting there as if somebody had placed them there for me. This dream has always stayed with me, in part because it came at a time in my life during which I wasn't doing too well, sleeping in the subway tunnels, getting drunk all the time, generally just trying to stay obliterated as much as possible. I think she was looking out for me and trying to make sure I pulled myself out of the state I was in. Point being, these types of dreams can be very meaningful and I wouldn't discount it just because it seems strange or improbable.


----------



## rumblefumbletumbleweed (May 15, 2011)

*Im in what they call a state of shock. And very emotioally upset. Im not sure where this should *

Honestly, I would trust your dream. The same shit happens to me all the time. For example, this one happened recently: towards the end of April, I turned to my road dawg and said, "I just had a dream that someone from back home died." Come mother's day, our friend is shot down. Dreams are little windows into your subconscious and will reveal secret desires and thughts and from the time to time it will reveal the future. Seriously, ask any pregnant lady if before they knew they were preggo, if they had any dreams about children. The answer will surprise you. However, I don't think it's necessarily supernatural, you're mind is just super powerful and awesome.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 19, 2011)

Collective consciousness. Lucid dreams. We are all energy and tied together. Damn raver speak is coming out but I think it's true.


----------



## hutchie (Jul 19, 2011)

If a dream spooked you that hard it meant something, believe that. Dreams can force us into seeing things that we deny.


----------



## CheyeneDaCHEROKEE lady (Jul 20, 2011)

damn man thats spookii... sorry..... but is there anything else that he says???? at all? and what has you so spooked about him..... maybe not a dream but a vision in fact at 16 i had one... nothing to do with my family.... but whaa a spirit had to show me..... anyways details more can help


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 25, 2011)

This happens to a *lot* of people. Treat it as real and take his advice. Good luck.


----------

